# и снова тема имплантов: так ли они необходимы



## kera (24 Июн 2015)

добрый день, мне 29 лет,по мрт следующее заключение: заднецентральная грыжа в l4-l5 размером 7,6мм и ее частичном распространением в левое невральное отверстие, а также протрузия в l5-s1 до 4мм плюс жировая дегенерация тела l4 позвонка. мышечный корсет слабый.в ноги ничего не отдает, хожу нормально, и во всем остальном чувствую себя здоровым человеком ,единственное раз в месяц у меня бывают приступы когда перекашивает спину в правую сторону и я не могу разогнуться. длиться это по 5 дней где-то,потом отпускает. первый же врач на консультации сказал мне,что нужно замещение позвоночных дисков имплантами и стоят они 250 тыщ деревянных ну и естес-но удаление грыжи. и вот мой вопрос: если я чувствую себя хорошо, так ли нужны эти импланты? я понимаю их ставят в самых крайних случаях,когда человек ходить не может,  или когда перелом позвонка , а я и на фитнес хожу и дома занимаюсь периодически. и еще вопрос ,получают ли врачи гос клиник за установку этих имплантов какие-то барыши? уж очень сильно врач настаивает на них. и еще вопрос ,как загрузить с диска мрт обследования фотографии сюда?


----------

